# If I start driving for Uber today, do I have to file for taxes from here to Dec 31st?



## jincuteguy (Dec 14, 2016)

So today is Dec 14th 2016, if I started driving for Uber like let say on Dec 15th 2016, Do I have to file for Taxes from the 15th to 31st? Or should I wait till Jan 1st, 2017 and then start driving for Uber? thx.

Also when I file for taxes, do I have to do 2 separate ones? 1 for Fed taxes, and 1 for State ? 
I live in San Diego, CA.


----------



## DCadran (Dec 14, 2016)

This is really basic stuff about being a tax paying adult that you should figure out before you start driving. No offense but if you don't know the answer to this in general (outside of being a driver) I'm just worried you're setting your self up for failure (an audit) later. Wikipedia: Taxation in the US


----------



## jincuteguy (Dec 14, 2016)

So if you work for Uber from Dec 15th to Dec 31st, 2016. You still have to file for Taxes in April for the Year 2016 correct?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If your income is over $10,000 gross you must file a tax return it doesn't matter where the income came from or on what date during 2016


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

There are minimum income levels at which you need to file. If you haven't had any income from any other sources for 2016, you won't make enough from Uber to hit the threshold. Uber will most likely cut off 2016 earnings as of 4:00 am on Monday, December 26. 1099 statements will show the total earned with the last payroll deposit on Thursday, December 29.
Earnings from early morning December 26 will show as earned in the 2017 tax year since they will be paid out in January.

From your first day, you need to keep a contemporaneous mileage log showing business related mileage, including dead miles. You need to show odometer readings (not just total miles driven) for the beginning and end of each shift. That deduction will probably lower your net profit to the point where you will owe minimal, if any taxes. Of course, this depends on how much you work.

You file separate returns for federal and state taxes. Is it safe to assume that you have not filed previously? Talk to a relative or friend who has filed, and see if they have used a tax preparer or done the returns themselves.

Do you have a regular job where taxes have been withheld? You may have some more complicated issues than deciding when to begin with Uber. Have you looked into the insurance issue, for instance?


----------



## jincuteguy (Dec 14, 2016)

So if I get less than $10k from Dec 15th to Dec 31st 2016, then I don't have to pay for taxes for the year 2016? So basically I can skip 2016 taxes?


----------



## jincuteguy (Dec 14, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There are minimum income levels at which you need to file. If you haven't had any income from any other sources for 2016, you won't make enough from Uber to hit the threshold. Uber will most likely cut off 2016 earnings as of 4:00 am on Monday, December 26. 1099 statements will show the total earned with the last payroll deposit on Thursday, December 29.
> Earnings from early morning December 26 will show as earned in the 2017 tax year since they will be paid out in January.
> 
> From your first day, you need to keep a contemporaneous mileage log showing business related mileage, including dead miles. You need to show odometer readings (not just total miles driven) for the beginning and end of each shift. That deduction will probably lower your net profit to the point where you will owe minimal, if any taxes. Of course, this depends on how much you work.
> ...


Hey man, thx for all the infos, really appreciated it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

jincuteguy said:


> So if I get less than $10k from Dec 15th to Dec 31st 2016, then I don't have to pay for taxes for the year 2016? So basically I can skip 2016 taxes?


It depends. Are you claimed as a dependent on someone else's return? Are you a student? Source and amount of any income, filing status, etc. Even if you aren't required to file, you may still want to do so to get a refund of taxes withheld or monies due you in the form of credits.

I'm not a tax professional, so my advice is worth what you are paying for it.


----------



## jincuteguy (Dec 14, 2016)

No, I'm not a student, No I'm not claimed as a dependent on someone else's return.
I don't have any Taxes withheld.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

jincuteguy said:


> So if I get less than $10k from Dec 15th to Dec 31st 2016, then I don't have to pay for taxes for the year 2016? So basically I can skip 2016 taxes?


Is your income zero for the last 11 months of 2016, you have had ZERO income all year, is that what you are saying?


----------



## jincuteguy (Dec 14, 2016)

Well not Income from work, cause I didn't have a job for the past 11 months.
Are you saying I have to pay Taxes for "not having a job"?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

jincuteguy said:


> Well not Income from work, cause I didn't have a job for the past 11 months.
> Are you saying I have to pay Taxes for "not having a job"?


Not sure if you are being a wise*** or are truly ignorant of how the tax system works. You're not providing enough information.
1. Did you receive any income?
2. What was the source?
3. Did someone support you?

If you can't or won't answer, then all I can suggest is that you see a tax professional or call the IRS with your tax questions.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tax evasion is a crime. Google "Al Capone." Even illegal income is taxable.


----------



## jincuteguy (Dec 14, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Not sure if you are being a wise*** or are truly ignorant of how the tax system works. You're not providing enough information.
> 1. Did you receive any income?
> 2. What was the source?
> 3. Did someone support you?
> ...


'

No, I didn't receive any income cause I wasn't working. Is that clear to you?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

jincuteguy said:


> '
> 
> No, I didn't receive any income cause I wasn't working. Is that clear to you?


then go start driving.

No way you will make 10,000 by the end of the year.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

jincuteguy said:


> '
> 
> No, I didn't receive any income cause I wasn't working. Is that clear to you?


The only thing that is clear is that you are claiming to not have had a paying job. That doesn't necessarily mean that you don't have any tax liability.


----------

